# [WTB} Your Empty Brother GTX & GTX Pro Ink Cartridges



## nickjd660 (4 mo ago)

Hello all, anyone interest in selling empty oem brother gtx ink cartridges? I’ll buy them off of you for a very reasonable price and pay shipping! Message me if you are interested.


----------



## jinpum (2 mo ago)

I have about 3-4 empty white ink pouches. I can't dm you cuz I just joined. My email should be in profile.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

